# Η κλητική πτώση λόγιων μετοχών στη δημοτική: Κύριε προεδρεύοντα ή κύριε προεδρεύων



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Παρακολούθησα μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση σε άλλο γλωσσικό φόρουμ σχετικά με την κλητική πτώση των αρσενικών μετοχών του ενεστώτα της ενεργητικής φωνής της αρχαίας που διατηρούνται στη νεοελληνική. Ποια είναι η προσφώνηση, πώς θα απευθυνθούμε στον _προεδρεύοντα_ ή τον _διευθύνοντα_, πώς θα δοξάσουμε τον _απόντα_;

Αν συμβουλευτούμε κλιτικά λεξικά της νέας ελληνικής (lexigram.gr, Λεξισκόπιο) για μετοχές αυτού του είδους, θα δούμε ότι επιμένουν στον αρχαίο τύπο της κλητικής της μετοχής, που είναι ο ίδιος με την ονομαστική πτώση:

ο προεδρεύων – ω προεδρεύων
ο διευθύνων – ω διευθύνων
ο απών – ω απών
ο επιζών – ω επιζών

Το ίδιο σχεδόν γίνεται και με άλλα επίθετα σε -ων:
ο εθνικόφρων – ω εθνικόφρων
ο αλαζών – ω αλαζών
(Να επισημάνω ότι το lexigram.gr δίνει αυτές τις κλητικές ως λόγιες και συμπαραθέτει κλητικές της δημοτικής _εθνικόφρονα_, _αλαζόνα_ κτλ σαν πρώτη επιλογή.)

Νομίζω ότι εκεί που διατηρούνται κλητικές της αρχαίας έχουμε ένα τεράστιο λάθος. Η νεοελληνική έχει αλλάξει τη συνήθεια για όλες αυτές τις κλητικές. Όσα αρσενικά έχουν κλητική σε -_ε_ (_Γεια σου, φίλε – Ρε Θόδωρε – Καλέ κύριε! – Ω δικέ μου!_) έχουν μια πτώση που ξεχωρίζει από τις άλλες. Ξεχωριστή είναι η περίπτωση και μερικών λόγιων κλητικών όπως «κύριε διευθυντά» και «κύριε καθηγητά (περισσότερα εδώ)». Όλα τα άλλα αρσενικά σχηματίζουν την κλητική πτώση με τον τύπο της αιτιατικής:

Ρε βλάκα!
Ύψιστε αλαζόνα!
Φίλτατε μαθητή!
Αφέντη!
Παππού!
Καλέ Νίκο! (περισσότερα εδώ)

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με όλες τις λόγιες μετοχές, στην κλητική του αρσενικού:
— του ενεστώτα της ενεργητικής φωνής (-ων ή -ών)
— του αορίστου της ενεργητικής φωνής (-ας)
— και του αορίστου της παθητικής φωνής (-είς).

Κύριε διευθύνοντα σύμβουλε!
Κύριε προεδρεύοντα!
Φίλε παραιτηθέντα!
Ω τρωθέντα εγωισμέ!

Στην καθαρεύουσα μπορούμε να βάλουμε ονομαστική: Ω βλαξ.
Στη δημοτική δεν θα διανοηθούμε να βάλουμε ονομαστική: Ω βλάκας. 
Θα βάλουμε αιτιατική. Θα πούμε:
*Ω βλάκα!*
και
*Φίλτατε παραληρούντα*
και όχι:
Φίλτατε παραληρών

Προσθέστε ωραία παραδείγματα.

Και θα προτείνω στη lexigram να διορθώσει αυτές τις κλητικές της αν συμφωνείτε.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

...
Συμφωνώ, κύριε *προλαλήσας  προλαλήσαντα!


----------



## Themis (Oct 5, 2014)

- Κύριε διευθύνων σύμβουλε, θα ήθελα να ζητήσω μια αύξηση.
Και απολύθηκε επιτόπου, γιατί η τόση αγραμματοσύνη του δυσφημούσε την εταιρεία.

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, η αρχαιοπρεπής κλητική που αναφέρεις το μόνο που θυμίζει στην κοινή νεοελληνική είναι η γενική ακλισία αρχαιοπρεπών τύπων, άρα καραμπινάτη αγραμματοσύνη. Ο διευθύνων / του διευθύνων / τον διευθύνων / (και μοιραία) ω διευθύνων. Κάτι σαν διαμπερέ διαμέρισμα, να πούμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Δεν σας βλέπω να φέρνετε παραδείγματα. Να μια αρμαθιά:

Κύριε ενάγοντα
Φίλτατε διδάσκοντα
Φίλτατε γράφοντα
Ω εξέχοντα φορουμίτη και προεξάρχοντα μοδεράτορα
Φτωχέ αναξιοπαθούντα εφοπλιστή, σε νιώθω
Ρε παράφρονα (Να μην ξεχνάμε κι αυτά όσο το Λεξισκόπιο δίνει κλητική _παράφρων_.)


Και για ξεδίπλωμα:
Ω λαϊκίζοντα δημαγωγέ και δημοκόπε, ω μέλλοντα πρωθυπουργέ
Ω ανατέλλοντα αστέρα της πολωτικής, ω διάττοντα αστέρα της ζωής μας


----------



## Themis (Oct 5, 2014)

Ο Γούγλης μού δίνει 153.000 (!) ανευρέσεις για τη σύναψη "τον διευθύνων σύμβουλο" έναντι 87.000 για "τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο". Για να μην έχουμε παράπονα "του διευθύνων σύμβουλου", παίρνει κι αυτός 15.000. 

Συμφωνώ λοιπόν ότι, πέρα από μερικά καθαρευουσιάνικα απολιθώματα περιορισμένης χρήσης (π.χ. Κύριε εισαγγελεύ), πλανάται πλάνην οικτράν όποιος νομίζει ότι διατηρούνται στη ζωντανή γλώσσα αυτές οι αρχαιοπρεπείς κλητικές. Έχουν αποδημήσει εις Κύριον προ πολλού. Δεν _διατηρούνται_, απλώς _επανέρχονται_ μέσω της πλήρους ακλισίας αναφομοίωτων αρχαίων ή καθαρευουσιάνικων τύπων. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να εξετάζονται οι κλητικές από μόνες τους, χωρίς να συσχετίζονται με τα παθήματα των υπόλοιπων πτώσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Α, ρε προύχοντα, πώς τα λες!


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, ρε προύχοντα, πώς τα λες!



Μπράβο, βρε *άρχων!  

Άρχοντας είσαι, όχι άρχων!


----------



## Themis (Oct 5, 2014)

Σοφά ομίλησες, ω παρεμβαίνων Δόκτωρ (το τελευταίο παίζει να θέλει και όμικρον, αλλά εγώ είμαι από χωριό, πού να ψάχνω τώρα).

_Προσθήκη: _Αν τον Daeman τον προσφωνούσαμε Δαεμάν και ύστερα βλέπαμε κλητική Δαεμάν, τί θα ήταν πιθανότερο; Ότι κλίνεται κατά το Αινιάν-Αινιάνος, ή ότι ακολουθεί το κλιτικό υπόδειγμα του Πίτερ Παν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Themis said:


> Ο Γούγλης μού δίνει 153.000 (!) ανευρέσεις για τη σύναψη "τον διευθύνων σύμβουλο" έναντι 87.000 για "τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο".



Μια πιο προσεκτική έρευνα έδωσε:
307 "τον "διευθύνων" σύμβουλο"
σε σύγκριση με 
288 "τον "διευθύνοντα" σύμβουλο"

Έστω κι έτσι, είναι αποκαρδιωτικό, άρχοντά μου.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...
> _Προσθήκη: _Αν τον Daeman τον προσφωνούσαμε Δαεμάν και ύστερα βλέπαμε κλητική Δαεμάν, τί θα ήταν πιθανότερο; Ότι κλίνεται κατά το Αινιάν-Αινιάνος, ή ότι ακολουθεί το κλιτικό υπόδειγμα του Πίτερ Παν;



Μετοχικώς, δαήμων, παρακαλώ, και πλατωνικώς εις Κρατύλον μάλιστα.  Κι αν ήμον κι αν δεν ήμον εκτόπλασμα νοήμον.

~ Πίτερ Παραπάν


Χαίρε, Πλάτων!

Γεια σου και σένα, Πλάτωνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα παράπλευρη απώλεια είναι τα παλιά τριτόκλιτα επώνυμα, όπου οι κλιτικές της μορφής «κυρία Κοντολέων!» οδηγούν σε γενική ακλισία («της Άννας Κοντολέων»). Κάτι έχουμε ήδη γράψει σχετικά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα παράπλευρη απώλεια είναι τα παλιά τριτόκλιτα επώνυμα, όπου οι κλιτικές της μορφής «κυρία Κοντολέων!» οδηγούν σε γενική ακλισία («της Άννας Κοντολέων»). Κάτι έχουμε ήδη γράψει σχετικά.



Και άλλα σχετικά εκεί:

*Γυναικείο επώνυμο Παπαπαντολέων ή Παπαπαντολέοντος;*
*Πλάτωνας ή Πλάτων;*

Και καλά να έχουμε συνολικά διαφορά της κλίσης στον Πλάτωνα που δεν ήταν κανένας τυχαίος (είναι και κύριο όνομα, τρανό), ανάλογα με το ύφος του γραπτού.

Ο _διευθύνων _(για παράδειγμα) τι ήταν για να τον διατηρήσουμε ακέραιο (να τον μουμιοποιήσουμε); Μετοχή ρήματος ήταν κάποτε, αλλά νομίζω ότι τώρα πια τον βλέπουμε και τον χρησιμοποιούμε σαν επίθετο της νέας ελληνικής. Αλλιώς, θα κλίναμε και άλλους χρόνους, θα λέγαμε π.χ. ο _διευθύνας _(η _διευθύνασα_, το _διευθύναν_) στον αόριστο. Δεν το λέμε όμως, αλλά βάζουμε το _πρώην _(ή το _τέως_) μπροστά. 

Εφόσον λοιπόν στη νέα ελληνική τις μετοχές τις χρησιμοποιούμε σαν επίθετα, τις κλίνουμε και σαν τα επίθετα (της νέας, πάντα, αφού αυτήν μιλάμε, αυτήν χρησιμοποιούμε). Μπορεί η ονομαστική (_διευθύνων_) στον _διευθύνοντα _να έχει μείνει να μας θυμίζει την προέλευσή του, αλλά νομίζω πως κι αυτή θα γίνει _ο διευθύνοντας_ με τον καιρό (όταν πάψουμε να κοιτάμε μόνο πίσω, αλλά δούμε και λίγο προς τα εμπρός), με την έλξη των άλλων πτώσεων, κάτι που δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο στην εξέλιξη της γλώσσας μας. 



sarant said:


> Συνονόματε, μια επισήμανση για τις λόγιες μετοχές. Νομίζω καταχρηστικά τις λέμε μετοχές, διότι πάντοτε είναι επιθετικές, στην ουσία έχουν γίνει επίθετα. ...





nickel said:


> Και αυτό σώζει την κατάσταση. Έτσι, άλλωστε, μπαίνουν στα λεξικά, ξεχωριστά, σαν επίθετα, όπως π.χ. _παρωχημένος, τρέχων, κυβερνών_. Και θα δούμε αν θα μπει και ο _παραιτηθείς_.
> ...



Συμφωνείς, πάτερ πατέρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Και τελικά, αρκεί να θυμόμαστε ότι κανείς δεν θα φωνάξει ποτέ:

«Κάτσε κάτω, ρε *παράγων!»


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

...
Με κοψοχόλιασες με τη βροντοφωνάρα, βρε *μεσάζων!


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Κάτσε κάτω, ρε *παράγων!»



Ειδικότερα για τον _παράγοντα_, είχα δει προ ημερών ότι στο Λεξισκόπιο δίπλα στην κλητική «ω παράγοντα» έχουν, εκτός από το λόγιο «ω παράγων» και ένα λόγιο «ω πάραγον» (παράγοντα & πάραγον _λόγ_. & παράγων _λόγ_.). Μου έχει μείνει η απορία από πού ξέπεσε αυτό το _πάραγον_ (να 'ναι έμμεση διαφήμιση του ιστότοπου;). Από την άλλη, ο _μεσάζων_ έχει μαύρα χάλια: _ο μεσάζων, του μεσάζοντος, ω μεσάζων_. Άλλες πτώσεις ή πληθυντικό, δεν έχει. Πρέπει να πας στο λήμμα _μεσάζοντας_ γι' αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2014)

Είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά και στους έντυπους κλιτικούς οδηγούς: στο ΛΚΝ και στο _Λεξικό για το σχολείο και το γραφείο_.

Για τις γενικές πτώσεις έχω ήδη αναφέρει ότι χρησιμοποιούν τους λόγιους τύπους μόνο:

(ΛΚΝ)
E12 | τρέχων | τρέχοντος
E12α | ανιών | ανιόντος
E12β | συμπαθών | συμπαθούντος
E12γ | διασωθείς | διασωθέντος
E12δ | λήξας | λήξαντος
E12στ | δρων | δρώντος

Τα ίδια και στο _Λεξικό για το σχολείο_: τρέχοντος, απόντος, δηλούντος, κυβερνώντος, λήξαντος, πληγέντος.

Υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση στην κλητική πτώση, ωστόσο. Ενώ το ΛΚΝ πιστεύει ότι λέμε:
ω τρέχων, ω ανιών, ω συμπαθών, ω διασωθείς, ω λήξας, ω δρων,
στο _Λεξικό για το σχολείο_ βρίσκουμε παύλες. Πιστεύουν ότι δεν λέμε ή δεν πρέπει να λέμε τίποτα. Έτσι, αντί για «κύριε προεδρεύοντα», οι συντάκτες του ΛΚΝ λένε «κύριε προεδρεύων» και οι συντάκτες του _Λεξικού για το σχολείο_ «κύριε ---». Αντί για «κύριε διευθύνοντα σύμβουλε», οι συντάκτες του ΛΚΝ λένε «κύριε διευθύνων σύμβουλε» και οι συντάκτες του _Λεξικού για το σχολείο_ «κύριε --- σύμβουλε»!


----------

